# Betrug  Bei  SMS-Chats



## Captain Picard (16 März 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,471967,00.html


> *Das schmutzige Geschäft mit der Einsamkeit*
> Wer ein Abenteuer per SMS-Chat sucht, muss sich auf böse Überraschungen
> gefasst machen. Hinter vermeintlichen Traumpartnern verbergen sich häufig
> professionelle Animateure, die ihre Kunden mit Romantik oder schlüpfrigen
> Sprüchen versorgen. *Gegen Bezahlung, versteht sich*.


----------

